# The most random place you have fucked while traveling



## skyedreamer

So, I don't care whether you are gay, str8, or anything else. Too each their own right?
But as a traveler/squatter what is the most random place you have ever had sex?

Mine has to be behind this store in downtown Tucson, this girl and I drank a shit ton and did a bunch of pills. Was getting down then the owner walks up, looks at us, and says,"Guess I'll let you ladies do whatcha gotta do, I'll take a long lunch". Lol. I have a lot of other random ones but I wanna hear yours though. Lol.


----------



## shiftingGEARS

me and my ex girl fucked on these stairs outside in public at a high school right next to a main road with cars driving by and a bus stop, and the police station is right across the street, she wanted it right at that moment and i wasn't about to argue with her. I had some good times with that girl.


----------



## Pheonix

Behind the bushes, parks, beaches, squats, dark alleys and the occasional rooftop.


----------



## ProzacCitizen

Most random? Whenever I met the girl who stopped my travelling for 2 1/2 years in New Orleans, I was drunk standing infront of the Rebuild shouting at the pope and the catholic church and Shanna came up to me and was like "Dude, you're the sexiest fucker in New Orleans" I said "Oh yea, what are you doing?" "Following you until the day I die"

So I took this sweet thing and fucked her in every club on Bourbon street that would let our homeless asses in. We always did it in the chick's bathrooms. Like...literally shaking the walls and never got snitched on. God I miss that bitch. But I mean...bitch none the less. Avoid Shanna if you ever go to New Orleans, bitch will drive you nuts.


----------



## chelseahawk

Hahahaha oh lord well, My friend is a hardcore christian, and so me and my man decided it would be funny to fuck in his room while he was sleeping. It eventually hit three in the morning and he was still awake, so we decided "fuck it"...literally. we were on the floor in plain view, and threw the blanket over us, and fucked while we we're still having a conversation with my friend.
he still has no idea hahahahah


----------



## keg

fucked on the local train (inside) in japan.there was about 20 people in the car.totally sober so was kinda fun.i have fucked in about 5 places in Tokyo disneyland.


----------



## scatwomb

In some abandoned farmhouse along highway 2 in Montana.


----------



## just matt

i two that are def worthy mentions,

First one ... Opening day of the movie SINN CITY, i went w my chick and 2 friends, it was a packed theatre we had sex right there in the stupid little seats and weren't finished when the movie ended so when the lights came on everyone turned around and looked right at us, i pulled this chick up off of me and she turned around and everyone def saw her ass, also her underwear was like 8 seats away somehow, i took the condom off left that shit on the floor right there and and we bounced, unfortunately i left my car keys in the theatre and had to have my friend go back in and get them for me

Second time i was staying at this friends house whos mother is a pretty bad shape heroin addict, she had been for years and years, so i'm staying there w my girl one night and she's giving me some head, and his mom keeps coming in and asking me for money over and over again the entire time that i'm trying to accomplish this, it's like she straight up didn't even care what we were doing she just wanted her fix,

oh and i saw my friend, heroin ladys son, bang this chick on the floor next to me and no lie his pitbull started licking her pussy and she didn't care one bit


----------



## crow jane

in a corn field outside of Spring Green, Wisconsin


----------



## Deleted member 125

warehouse on the waterfront in nola, on new years day.


----------



## wrkrsunite

a bed.


----------



## Ekstasis

In an apple orchard on the hood of a car.


----------



## DFA

In the middle of pyramid lake, standing up. A lot of fun, until nevada highway patrol showed up....


----------



## skyedreamer

one of my other faves was maybe 5 summers ago when I was in L.A... my ex and I had sex right on Hollywood Blvd near the free clinic there. A bunch of tourists were walking by, cheering us one. I think a few maybe even took a few pictures lol. Acted like they have never seen lesbians before hahahaha


----------



## 1544c

on a DPU


----------



## LeftCoast

Hitchhiking around in florida back in 2005, ended up getting some booty in A FUCKING MENTAL HOSPITAL. No, it wasn't abandoned. We accidentally sneaked our way in, thinking it was a college dorm or something. Found out it was a mental hospital annex, and everyone was FUCKING CRAZY. It was actually kind of insane, ended up getting locked in for 8 hours at night. Shit was crazy.


----------



## skyedreamer

LeftCoast said:


> Hitchhiking around in florida back in 2005, ended up getting some booty in A FUCKING MENTAL HOSPITAL. No, it wasn't abandoned. We accidentally sneaked our way in, thinking it was a college dorm or something. Found out it was a mental hospital annex, and everyone was FUCKING CRAZY. It was actually kind of insane, ended up getting locked in for 8 hours at night. Shit was crazy.


 damn, that's literally some crazy shit


----------



## rvon

on the sidewalks of sf, chicago, sactown...port-a-pottys, on the tracks, on amtrak..in a church chapel..


----------



## Ekstasis

Port-a-potty now that's classy as fuck, it takes a special lady for that!!!


----------



## ByronMc

t


Ekstasis said:


> Port-a-potty now that's classy as fuck, it takes a special lady for that!!!


that's pretty sexy,if ya ask me


----------



## iamwhatiam

on a sidewalk outside of a church. threesome


----------



## Deleted member 2626

wait you all get laid while travelin


----------



## skyedreamer

Ekstasis said:


> Port-a-potty now that's classy as fuck, it takes a special lady for that!!!


 
lol way to go on that one man 

another random one of mines was form this last summer when I was in Denver. I was really faded and this girl and I were getting down in this dirt lot next to a church while all are other homies were passed out. While I was eating this girl out this crack head came up to me and asked me if I had a pipe he could use... I ended up cussing him out, then went right back to my business. Lol. good times.


----------



## rvon

lol, thats good shit..i woulda cussed him out too..


----------



## Ravenhood

Walking around the city one night, found an open door to a big random building, climbed up, found a ladder to an open rooftop, climbed that, found another ladder going up this shabby dark shed which was now quite high - The shed seemed related to the elevator. I doubt the operator will ever know what happened on that chair XD


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

parking garage building as soon as we got into Tampa cars going by and parkin and all hahah


----------



## Nomadfrom82

5 points in jacksonville outside of club 5 in a herse... Riverwalk nola big wooden steps, and audobon park under a gezabo mid day SPUN THE FUCK OUT I mean puddled intentionally with some of the best liquid ive had in years. Gotta love fuckin on acid!


----------



## schmutz

On the lawn in front of the police station in Milwaukee


----------



## Damian

This doesn't really count because it didn't happen when I was travelling, I was like fifteen at the time, but anyways. I had this ex girlfriend who lived with her parents in this really upper class neighborhood, one of the ones that has a club house and shit. So anyways we went inside because she has a key and theres couches tv's etc. There was also a conference room, but the place was also full of cameras. Anyways, we decided to try to fuck in the conference room, so we're going at it and the lights in the hall turn on and we realize someones in the clubhouse, so we both hide behind an officer chair, both naked. Dude in a suit walks in, don't know if he was surprised, pissed, or what, but he goes "i'm gonna go downstairs you two better get the hell out of here" Not as interesting sounding now that i've typed it, but at least I finally get an excuse to tell this story. Also had anal with her behind a dumpster, and come to think of it she gave me oral on the side of this trail by a lake of the new fancy rich subdivision she moved to and a jogger ran by. hmm.


----------



## lostboy

most recently behind a gravestone in the parking lot of the funeral home across from the mall in temple tx ;P


----------



## sketchytravis

not really weird or anything, but when I was booted from muh living space, I fucked this chick that I was messing around with for a while in some house that was for sale... we snuck in through the back window and fucked upstairs in front of this massive window on the wall lol


----------



## hobopoe

in a convent in wisconsin. Some nuns took me and the lover in during a cold rainy night. The nuns were actually pretty cool folk, willing to play to sit while me and the girl traded stories with them. Long story short the girl couldn't stay in her room alone (too creepy for her) and ended up getting it going as silently as we could.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

I'm surprised everyone on here hasn't said on a train. But I guess that isn't so random is it.


----------



## ellilis

Some crazy abandoned watchtower attached to this factory in WI, before the sun came up.


----------



## pigpen

Some kid who's name I never caught peeked into the cardboard dumpster at Dominos (the one downtown) in Spokane to find me with my road dog (both naked) bent over in front of me "doggy style" with me going down on her, high as fuck on tweek. "OOPS, WRONG DUMPSTER!" The best part was the dominos manager told us we could hang out there and that he would bring us pizza when they closed.

"did I tell you kids about the time I was eatin your grannies butt-hole and..." "YES, grandpa, you tell that story ever time we come over!"


----------



## DuHastMich

Bathroom of a Greyhound bus stop in Salt Lake City, Utah.

Didn't know this chick for shit. We struck up a conversation, and she confessed she was getting ready to head out east to live with some dude she met online. So I asked her, "Care for one last fuck before you become dick whipped?" She agreed that she needed some man steak, so I pounded her plump little ass in the last stall of the women's bathroom.

She could suck start a Harley to boot...good times.


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Ha. Did you see the phone number posted in one of the men's stalls? With a 717 area code mwhaha my buddy had written that as we passed back through to denver of a kids number I despise


----------



## insanemembrane

Retirement home jacuzzi in the middle of the day with old people walking around


----------



## Rob Nothing

staff office at a job corps campus. 

These little shits figured they could rig a loose wire up in the doorway in the evening and then come back through at night because the knob wouldn't click into place all the way when everyone closed up. Probably somewhere in their camera data still. I left after a few weeks because they shut down the welding program I was there to take.

Also, a stairway heading in. Inside the shop/barn/work quarters at a farm I was WWOOFing. We cleared the door and shut it but couldn't make the whole flight up.

not traveling exactly


----------



## DuHastMich

Tatanka said:


> Ha. Did you see the phone number posted in one of the men's stalls? With a 717 area code mwhaha my buddy had written that as we passed back through to denver of a kids number I despise



Lol...this was circa 1999, so quite possibly...I do remember a bunch of phone numbers, your customary 'KKK' and 'Anti-White' hate messages, and a 'Meet here at 12PM for a good blowjob' plea on the door itself....

@insanemembrane - nice....I'll definitely keep that in mind in my next quest out west.

@severin - if only Job Corps I attended in Cincinnati were that lax - although I was able to get some dome in the iMax next door....(used to be an iMax, at least)


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Naw this was just written in spring


----------



## janktoaster

On a bench on the sidewalk in front of a police station somewhere in MA... adrenaline mixed with good sex is something else man


----------



## OutsideYourWorld

In Budapest there is an old abandoned Jewish graveyard near kerepesi cemetery (cool place). Was sitting on some worn away grave and asked the girl if she had ever fucked in a graveyard. Well, now she has.


----------



## Kim Chee

Tatanka said:


> wait you all get laid while travelin



No, they are merely exchanging venereal diseases.


----------



## Kim Chee

I'm not traveling right now.

But if I were, I'd like to think we'd be accomplishing the above and making daily contributions to this thread.


----------



## wrkrsunite

iamwhatiam said:


> on a sidewalk outside of a church. threesome


Like the father, the son, and the holy ghost? So that's why they call it the holy ghost. Kinky.


----------



## Skit

Never got laid while traveling. Got head in church when I was 15 though


----------



## amandanotsuitcase

Oh... I gotta chime in here !
Ladies bathroom of the Visitor's Center at the entrance to Wadi Rum, Jordan.
and:
under one of those little pavillion things that flank the trail following the waterfall up the hill in Chefchaouen, Morocco in the beautiful drizzly mist


----------



## kaichulita

On the hood of a car in the parking garage of an airport. This was a week ago too haha


----------



## scummy1990

ive never joined the mile high club...but i did get a handjob on a ferris wheel


----------



## buffalobill

In jail hahaha jk not funnt though::spam::::blackeye::::soapbox::


----------



## PaulBrown

I would say on an airplane toilet. Didn't cum though. Too nervous to get busted


----------



## zephyr23

this year at hobo olympics in weed ca on top of a box car


----------



## Hiceadha

In Istanbul Turkey in the courtyard of one of the big Mosques with a local girl at about 6 in the morning there was scaffolding up in one corner, we snook in behind them. Stuffed the johnny in my pocket then threw it in a bin outside the Mosque because a respect and all that.


----------



## Art101

Lets see like I posted elsewhere my son was concieved in a box rolling from Portland to Pasco.In a bad order box on the hiline,talk about shake rattle and roll.The Max in Portland going out to a squat in Gresham.Also the usual front seat of car and on the hood with traffic going by.Finally most of the parking garages in Portland.::fuckinginbed::


----------



## VikingAdventurer

Haha, I got a few...
1: in the back seat of a car, while parked in a random-ass graveyard somewhere between Houston & San Antonio, TX.

2: the San Antonio Riverwalk. Like, ON THE ACTUAL RIVERWALK. It was pretty awesome. 
Both of these were on the same trip, with this really cool chick I met in Houston. She kinda "adopted" me; let me stay at her place, and for whatever reason unexplained to me, thinks I'm sexy as fuck. Her and I are still REALLY good friends, and I'm definitely gonna stop in and visit her next time I pass through Houston. ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## Poorlydressedgirl

Climbed to the top of a middle school during the day. Someone left the ladder out x)
Most pathetic thing is we weren't really traveling, there was a warm bed about 2 miles away but it just couldn't wait ::fuckinginbed::


----------



## arianaholland1

Drunk, f'd a tranny in front of city hall. Sheriff pulled up in a SUV and the headlights were super bright. He was getting out when we ran away. True story


----------



## Leetch

I banged in a little fireworks shack...


See what I did there?


----------



## cultofsam

Probably either the side walk in Miami on the corner of 6th and 8 or in the water on Cocoa beach while all these people surfed and played right next to me.


----------



## chellesands

This was all at the last rainbow gathering. My 1st rainbow love. 1st time was on this raft type structure built over a stream with all the lightning bugs watching. Second time was bent over on the forest road between the main road and parking lot. I was face down ass up and found a really nice piece of quartz. 3rd time was in the men's showers at some national forest pay site on the way to myrtle Beach


----------



## djskum

Salt river Indian reservation outside of mesa AZ. I worked at a good will and worked with this chick who took me there to take nude pics of me for an x girlfriend. She had a boyfriend so it was only to take pictures but after the fifth pic we were on the hood of her car going at it. Another time was in the store it's self. I was in my late thirties and my boss hired this 18 year old punk chick that was having trouble with her boyfriend who had moved back east to start a job and get them an apartment. She felt that he might have cheated on her so I helped her get him back, right on a couch in the showroom after the store had closed. My boss had seen the hole thing and all she said was that I had better not have made a mess! I MISS THAT JOB !!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2626

Any other guys ever turn down sex. Not so much moral. Bull shit but just did for maybe unknown reasons? I could have a bit ago but, even not being laid for awhile, turned it down, or more like just down right wasn't feeling it.


----------



## LostHobo

In the bathroom of a BC ferry on the strait of Georgia... got cut, but they didn't know what to do haha


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

chellesands said:


> This was all at the last rainbow gathering. My 1st rainbow love. 1st time was on this raft type structure built over a stream with all the lightning bugs watching. Second time was bent over on the forest road between the main road and parking lot. I was face down ass up and found a really nice piece of quartz. 3rd time was in the men's showers at some national forest pay site on the way to myrtle Beach



*Found a really nice piece of quartz *:,D

Oh god, I love this website.


----------



## shred till yer dead

Phily FDR skate park in the castle bowl


----------



## Coywolf

This one time I was fucking this girl in the ass on her apartment porch. The neighbor came out for a cigarette at 3 a.m and looked up and was like "WTF?!" I just waved and kept of fuckin'. It really turned her on =D!


----------



## daemoniK

My proud first post G

It was on top of a cell phone tower, on top of a hill in the city park in Ljubljana. haha fun times


----------



## flowerchildd

Craziest places I ever got laid was in a train on my first ride ever, the woods, sides of highways and on top of a parking garage where I'm pretty sure some tourist saw us


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway

Inside of an abandoned ambulance in New Orleans!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

A church. I know. I'm going to Hell. Worth it.


----------



## Odin

Church's n church bus trips to the water park... 

Seems like I'm not the only one to score.

Ahhh but she was a keeper...corrupt like me.

The folly of youth.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

Odin said:


> Church's n church bus trips to the water park...
> 
> Seems like I'm not the only one to score.
> 
> Ahhh but she was a keeper...corrupt like me.
> 
> The folly of youth.



The bad ones are usually the really good ones


----------



## Bedheadred

On the deck of docked boat in Ireland in clear view of anyone happening to walk by.. no idea who's boat it was


----------



## todd

in a cemetery at night


----------



## Doc Road

An old run down honkytonk outside of San Antonio. We had a nature walk then explored the grounds,a bottle of wine for each. I sat on top of the bar facing the old dance floor and road,no wall ,open air watching cars,sipping,admiering big butt under perfectly tight bibs,boobs teasing through layers, jet shoulder langth black hair measy,winter complection,light,particularly cute large eyelids contrast to the black eyes of a dence soul's gaze ;got my random wined hobo inspired wood serviced. Than vary precariously mind you,on the old dusty bar dogyied to missionary,ill never forget the view of perfect c cups, blue jean bibs not quite off , boots still on,against my head,shirt pulled up to pits,don't remember the braw.? Are shadows from passing headlights on the walls,cept seeing all the goast of splashers past at the bar,slow danceing, drinks in hands like homegirl,she never let go of the bottle that was right side up on the wood bar sliding with my thrust,what a film it could be,of all the randos; the hardest to ever reconstruct.


----------



## beersalt

Somehwere in BFE midwest. Large plots of land, had a few people I was travelling with in my vehicle at the time. It was pretty fucking late, and we were on some weird highway. I was tired as fuck, and we were thinking about where to sleep.. Ended up spotting some kind of church in the distance and said "fuck it". To the side of this little church was a playground, right next to i'd say.. maybe 40 headstones? Pretty cool. The entire place smelt like manure. I just parked my car in front of the door, laid our sleeping bags in-between the two, and had some really awesome hot, angry sex. Not all three of us.. But, each couple fucked for sure. ;D


----------



## Deleted member 20975

Middle of a little side street parkette thing off a main strip in Winnipeg as city fireworks went off in the background on Canada day. Literally crowds of people all over. Just standing, dog fucking a girl as she leaned on a big concrete flower pot or some shit. She finished me with a savage piss blast to my face and then just ran the fuck off.....
Some guy high fived me as i was fucking her i swear. And no fucking herpes to boot. If i wasnt so drunk id remeber it vividly.


----------



## Hobo Mud

Church parking lot....


----------



## Jerrell

On the picnic table at a campsite right next to a campsite full of like 20 Jebus freaks in a big circle around their fire singing some kumbaya shit.


----------



## NapalmBreath

I was in Spokane a few years back and my partner and I met some kids who were tweekin and offered to share so we went ahead and each did a shot. I get extremely horney whenever I do stimulants so I asked if she wanted to go off by ouselves for a little while and she agreed. One of the kids said he knew the manager of dominos and could get us permission to hang out in their cardboard dumpster. We ended up being in there for a few hours and were both butt assed naked and drenched in sweat at this point. She was bent over in front of me and I was eating her ass when suddenly the lid to the dumpster opens and there's some kid standing there with a horrified expression on his face. "Whoops, wrong dumpster!" was all he said before dropping the lid and making a hasty exit. We passed by him on the street a few days later and it was fucking hilarious.

Riding loaded gondos is stupid but I boned on top of a pile of rebar in one once, that was kinda cool.

I've had a lot of sex at the church across the street from people's park in Berkeley.

The same person from Spokane once gave me a handjob under a blanket in a park packed with people in Venice, really lucky no one noticed and called the cops.

Another time I was in Portland eating grapes by the river and my roaddawg says "Hey, you wanna see something cool?" and began putting grapes in her pussy and shooting them out at me and some random dude walked up and stood there for a few moments before we noticed and ran him off.


----------



## roughdraft

on a hillside overlooking the highway...loved the white noise of vehicles passing

hot spring...sorry...was very drunk >_<

on top of an air conditioner in an alleyway

o yeah...in a graveyard...a classic


----------



## Dagonshucks

I was just walking down the street in Miami and there was a random guy by the train tracks. I just turned my head at him, then walked over by the tracks and he followed me over there to fuck me for five minutes or so.


----------



## ScumRag

sf, 2007ish.

this kid invited me over to his pad but his roommate showed up so we acted like we were going out for beers but snuck down to where the exit stairs let into a parking garage and i fucked him there for like 30 until some random lady parked her car and came super close to finding us....i can still remember the look on his face...said it was the best dick since he wuz in sf and he'd remember well when he went back to scandinavia or where ever he wuz from


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

During a trip from LA to San francisco an extreme attraction developed between myself and a traveling girl that I met in LA. We got to know each other for a few days in LA, well Santa Monica, then we decided to travel to san francisco together. The romantic attraction began to devolop right before we left the city, and while on the road we really wanted to fuck but we were either in public or had the others we were traveling with right next to us. 

...Eventually the frustration became too much and we ended up fucking in a "space-toilet" on market street in San Francisco. 

"space toilets" are these small circular metal rooms placed at busy intersections all over the city, usually you have to pay to get the door open, any way, when you leave everything folds up into the wall and the floor floods with water and soap, hence the sarcastic title "space toilet" as they are technologically advanced for outdoor public restrooms.

...we had to pay to get the door open, so we always joked that it was the one time I had to pay to have sex with her.

It was hella uncomfortable, the floor is made out of this metal grating and there is not much space to begin with, plus we were trying to keep as much clothing on as possible, so yeah, not very comfortable, but we were both going to go crazy if it didn't happen. Imagine spending nearly a week with a girl that wants to sleep with you and not being able to do it because you can't find privacy or a good place...

On another occasion I slept with my drug and alcohol counselor in her office during work hours. I was supposed to meet with her for an hour once month, after a few meetings we got to know each other really well, had a fire connection, and one thing led to another... it was somewhat unnerving because the walls are thin and the building is always full of people, plus her boss could have just opened the door at any time, she thought this was "hot", I just thought it was stressful, but whatever, it was still a good time. Its a shame she stopped working at that place, she was the only drug and alcohol counselor I have ever had that i actually liked...


----------



## Pcdhitch

Chick at Hobo park in Fort Collins. She took me to the utility lines by the old squat. Fucked next to old power poles. Woke up the next day with my ass Full of splinters! She gotta a check, so needless to say, I stayed in town for a couple more weeks. Miss that park. Bin back couple a years ago an it's all closed off. How is it these days?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer

In a dusty little bookstore in Pasadena. She was a freaky chick, so maybe I'll remember something better.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Ok, these stories are kind of personal and I am sure that some people reading this actually know me, so this is the last one ill share:

I was in a park with this girl I was dating, it was around noon and there were people out, we had plans of abusing unspecified illicit substances but were in public, so, I spotted this round cement drain tunnel, a small creek would generally run into it but it was dry, this thing was only three feet tall by three feet wide but we crawled in any way, we crawled through like 60 feet of small dark tunnelling, eventually we reached a large cemented area, we were able to stand, sit, move around, it wasn't bad. So we use our substances and decide to fuck. (I blew up the bag from a "space-bag" of wine to make a pillow for her) we didn't think about the noise this would cause and within ten minutes there were people yelling in the tunnel entrance and starting to enter. There was really only one way in or out, so we said "fuck it" and decided to get the hell out of there. Running past the people who had obviously heard us once we were out was kind of embarrassing at the time, but it's pretty funny looking back on it...


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

During hurricane Harvey I jumped from one tractor trailer hitch to another at the TA in Nashville with my chick. So we we're stuck in this dope ass Volvo big rig for 30 hours or so and the driver was letting us crash on the top bunk of the sleeper. The driver was asleep below us. Whole cab smelled like hippie sex.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

I should have included this next section in my last post, but for whatever reason forgot. I am only adding it in this post now because it was an important detail to the story, as well as an important life lesson...

for the girl in the tunnel, I learned a valuable lesson: that circular concrete tunnelling acts as an amplifier, almost like a microphone or natural amphitheatre. 

So, as we were "getting down" in the tunnel this girl was yelling some pretty filthy things, (things which I am not going to repeat here) all of which (unbeknownst to us) were being broadcast throughout the entire park as if she was yelling them into a microphone through a loudspeaker.

So imagine, it's a beautiful afternoon in the park, and out of nowhere you hear a couple (obviously high on illegal drugs) fucking in the storm drain tunnel in your favorite park, and to make things worse every filthy thing that this girl is yelling is comming booming out of the tunnelling as if she had a bullhorn...

...hey, the "space-bag pillow" idea worked great though. Next time after you finish off a space-bag of wine (this is a box of wine where the bag has been torn out of the box) take that bag and blow it up.with air, when it's full turn the nozzle to the closed position, and just like that you have a pillow.

I actually still have some pretty good tales of hooking up with girls in random places, but again, I'm not sure how comfortable I am sharing all of these. 

I usually travel with a girl that I love or by myself, but more often than not I have a girl with me, so there have been more times than I can count where I have had to resort to making love in unusual locations.


----------



## Des

shred till yer dead said:


> Phily FDR skate park in the castle bowl


I came here to say this


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

When I travel I like to camp out on roof-tops or in tunnels underground, so I have hooked up with plenty of girls in those locations, the top of a health food store was one of my favorites. It was on top of a fairly high building so you got this amazing view of the entire city and the mountains, it really was a beautiful spot. Plus it was really hard to get up there so I never had to worry about unwanted guests.

Once me and my girlfriend at the time had woke up in a fairly drunken state, now, it's the middle of winter and there is probably two feet of snow on the ground, and it's only about 8am, so we sneak into a movie theatre, and the place is empty. At first we were going from theatre room to theatre room watching parts of the films, but of coarse I had several 40 oz beers in my pack, and after a few hours we had gotten pretty drunk. Now, we are entirely alone in the theatre, so we are smoking cigarettes and weed in the place and openly drinking alcohol, which eventually turned into crazy theatre sex, and in like three of the theatre rooms too. Things get hazy after that, and the next thing I remember I am laying in the middle of the hallway, my girl is trying to drag me out of the hall, and theatre staff are swarming me screaming "where's your ticket!", I remember yelling "I don't have a fucking ticket" and vomiting all over the place...the funny thing is that when the police got there they ended up just taking us to detox, and they put us in the same detox. things really get interesting at this point. So, the detox is split into a male and female section, and this girl is already an ornery and mischievous individual who loves causing trouble, so she lures me over to the female section so we can make love, and of coarse we get caught, so she turns it into a game of trying to sneak me into the girls section so we can fuck. The staff were furious, and I think they eventually just gave up, because we ended up fucking in the female shower room and nobody really bothered us...


----------



## RottonCotton

Last night high as fuck with a hitch I got with this dude and his chick. We went back to a storage unit . We all passed the tweak around and got high as fuck. I pulled my dick out and started stroking it in front of them. He pulls out his cock and we were mutual jacking off . She went for my cock and started sucking me off while jacking him off . God she sucked some good dick . This was the actual first time I met someone with the same sized cock . We all held the phone with porn playing . I was licking her pussy while he was tweaking . I slid it up in her and she said wait I only want half of it . So I grabbed the dudes cock and jacked him off . I don't know what I was thinking I was inside her and told him to stand up. I took his cock in my mouth and gave him one awesome blow job . We took turns fucking his girl she came all over my cock like 4 times and I was getting ready to cum and she asked me to shoot it in her mouth so I did . And no I didn't swallow his cum . And no I'm not gay I was super tweaked out . Mmmmmm

Other place is train


----------



## PotBellyFatGuy

on a flight of corner stairs at my college. right after i came, i said i have to go to class so i am not marked absent (i was already a few minutes late). girl was pissed! lmao.

other time was in a home improvement store bathroom where we got caught and the entire store saw us both come out of the bathroom (there was a woman putting on makeup when she caught us in a stall on the floor in the missionary position). manager came and gave me a warning instead of calling the cops. that was really dumb of me but that's how young horny men think. sex is always on their mind instead of better decision-making.


----------



## peacefulmonokai

I wasn't traveling at the time, but the most random place was in a 5 X 5 storage. She was a big girl. I happened to have an office chair in storage, and sat down in it while her big ass adjusted for optimal penetration. The door was incapable of closing tightly, and we could have been busted by a passerby. She later wanted to have sex in a river. She had some fascination of lying naked on a big river rock and being fucked in the river. I guess in knee depth waterKept begging, but the risk of being swept away in a river current was one I didn't want to take.


----------



## TheBluePartOfTheRainbow

On a shopping cart behind a WinCo. Better than the ground, but I still don't recommend.


----------



## valentine

I had the most beautiful woman bent over a fallen tree in the redwoods of Humbolt.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

Every time I hear tweaker sex stories it always creeps me out, I mean, no offense, I would never judge anybody, it's just the vibe of those stories is always creepy to me.

I think sexuality can be connected with love and beauty and I do not disagree with free love, but it's the love part that is crucial. If you love someone you should be able to express it freely, but it's not about having sex with strangers without a second thought or just because you're high, or having sex with any random person who wants to have sex with you. 

I probably sound judgemental, and will admit that I had to stop reading the tweaker post due to an abundance of detail regarding subject matter that I would rather not hear about, however, I didn't mean to judge, it's just not my type of subject matter. 
The way I see it is that so long as you are not hurting, victimizing, or bothering anybody you should be able to do whatever you want, so I guess if that's your thing than more power to you, I honestly wasn't trying to be offensive in any way. 

I would not say that I have "traditional" views on sexuality as I am in a relationship with two women who are also lesbian lovers with one another, but we truly and deeply love each other. I guess psychedelics (as well as certain forms of tantric yoga and meditation; Karmamudrā) give you a far more pure, love and affection oriented outlook on sex, in which your sexuality is far less restricted, while simultaneously becoming far more pure and ultimately innocent. For example, MDMA or LSD allows you to feel love, compassion, and empathy, for your partner, its a true loving and emotional connection, while methamphetamine apparently makes you into some type of indiscriminate pervert, at least that's what I can gather from listening to tweakers talk about sex. 



Any way, that's my que to leave this thread.


----------



## LysergicAbreaction

What was wrong with my last post? It's not like I really care that there was negative reaction, I was just curious as to what was negative about it so I can refrain from expressing those opinions here in the future. 

In my community it's expected that you express your honest opinion, even if others might not agree with it. You should say what you mean and mean what you say, I always do.

Any way, I am getting to know this site better and what the people here are like, so I just won't comment in the future.


----------



## valentine

Dopamine is Dopamine dude. No matter what gets you there (Ice, MDMA, Acid, fucking, bragging)
No one likes judgmental, off topic, holier than thou rants. You said it yourself.
You don't like hobosexual orgy meth posts - just look away.


----------



## roughdraft

valentine said:


> Dopamine is Dopamine dude. No matter what gets you there (Ice, MDMA, Acid, fucking, bragging)
> No one likes judgmental, off topic, holier than thou rants. You said it yourself.
> You don't like hobosexual orgy meth posts - just look away.



well put; i DM'd him pretty much the same 

& to get back on topic...



valentine said:


> I had the most beautiful woman bent over a fallen tree in the redwoods of Humbolt.



i had a similar experience in the Umpqua valley. what is it about being bent over a fallen tree that is so hot....?

if there is a term for forest product fetishist...


----------



## Candice

In a grave yard once and it was lots of snow on the ground in McDonald’s in the winter was way before I met my husband


----------

